# Virus That Twists Snakes Into Knots Revealed



## Stuart (Aug 2, 2016)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/08/120822-snakes-virus-ibd-ebola-animals-science/

Interesting read


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 2, 2016)

It's always interesting to read of advances like this - alas, research funding for reptile diseases doesn't feature prominently on the priority list. Once upon a time, everything was thought to be "IBD," but gradually these things are being broken down into different pathogens. Being able to test for these viral things while animals are asymptomatic would be hugely convenient, especially for those with large collections.

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 2, 2016)

Well said, sir.


----------



## ozziepythons (Aug 3, 2016)

It is interesting, but worth noting the article was written 4 years ago. Would be ideal to see an updated brief on this subject.


----------

